# Is the Hunter HPC-FP for the Pro-C just the faceplate from the HPC400



## dleggett (6 mo ago)

Hi All

I would like to replace the faceplate of my Hunter Pro-C with the HPC-FP so I can have wifi, but it looks like it is sold out everywhere. It appears that the HPC-FP is just the faceplate from the HPC400. Is that right? If so I should be able to just buy a HPC400 and swap it's faceplate with my Pro-C faceplate. It would be easier than rewiring a new wifi controller box as I have 15 zones.

Thanks


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

dleggett said:


> Hi All
> 
> I would like to replace the faceplate of my Hunter Pro-C with the HPC-FP so I can have wifi, but it looks like it is sold out everywhere. It appears that the HPC-FP is just the faceplate from the HPC400. Is that right? If so I should be able to just buy a HPC400 and swap it's faceplate with my Pro-C faceplate. It would be easier than rewiring a new wifi controller box as I have 15 zones.
> 
> Thanks


If it looks the same on the front (I'm not sure if it does; I know some of these look different), then I would try to go to a dealer and look at the backside. If the backs also look the same, the best bet might be to call Hunter technical support and ask if they are interchangeable.


----------



## dleggett (6 mo ago)

Thanks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

dleggett said:


> Thanks.


Let us know what you find out.


----------



## dleggett (6 mo ago)

So I went ahead and bought the HPC400 and it's faceplate does indeed fit into the Pro-C case and works. I just swapped the old faceplate from my Pro-C with the new faceplate from the HPC400 and it works perfectly. Now I have wifi and Hydrawise with no need to replace the case or the existing wiring. Super simple solution.


----------

